# Coccidia Overload Treatment & Wormer



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, So I got fecal results back on two of my girls today. The one has been thin and not feeling well and the other all of sudden started dropping weight but has been acting normal other than the weight loss. I have both of the girls in isolation with free choice alfalfa and grain twice a day without the competiton of trying to eat. Since i haven't been seeing much in the way of positive results I took stool samples in and they both came back that they have a huge overload of Coccidia and a load of Strangyl (sp) worms, but not huge amount at this time! I thought they probably had a worm load but had no idea it could have been a coccidia overload with no diarhea, So lesson learned there. But anyway my question here is that the vet recommend a treatment of CoRid. I've been doing some reading and I'm seeing alot of refrences to the fact that this should not be used as a Cocci treatment in goats due to the depletion of Thiamine and may not be as effective. Also my one girl that hasn't been doing well does look pretty anemic very pale membranes when I checked her eyes. So I'm not sure if this is the best route or not with the fact more thiamine will be blocked from her system, should I supplement her with a Vitamin B Complex to help boost her. Also the vet asked about what wormer I have been using and I said Ivomec plus and he advised using Panacur instead as it was more effective. But again I've been told and read lots of places it has seem to lost its effectiveness, but if it is used it should be dosed for consecutive days. So I'm not trying to second guess everything the vet advises but I just want to make the most informed decision and i'm just not sure how much this vet office knows about goats. The receptionist even commented about they don't see many goats. Thanks for your guys thought and help in advance!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

treat coccidia with Dimethox for 5 -7 days

treat the strongles with either Ivermectin or the panacure. Ivermectin is 1cc per 20lbs orally if using the injectable ivermectin. Not sure on the exact dosage of the panacure. But when I used safeguard for goats I treated for 5 days and the dosage was done basically according to the package directions or a bit more.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I 2nd the call for DiMethox (sulfadimethoxine). There are different preparations of dimethox in different "strengths," but the dosage is 25mg/lb on day one, then 25mg/2lbs on days 2-5. Please note, that's milliGRAMs -- not milliLITERs. If you get the 12.5% drinking water solution, it's formulated at 125mg/ml. The 40% injectable (which I use orally) is 400mg/ml. There are also boluses of the stuff, as well as name-brand Albon in different strengths, etc. Obviously, some math may be required by the bottom line dosage is 25mg/lb on day one, then half that for days 2-5. 

As for deworming, the term "strongyles" covers a whole lot of ground. Kinda like a detective saying "Well, we know the perpetrator was a mammal." -- gee, thanks. 

Nonetheless, the worst of the internal parasites -- the one that most commonly causes severe anemia -- is Haemonchus Contortus, also known as the barberpole worm. I'd just assume that's what I was dealing with here as I've read time and again that barberpoles account for about 80% of a goat's total worm load on necropsy. They're bad. Really, really bad. Like, biblical bad. 

Having said that, panacur = safe guard. They're both fenbendazole. Barberpoles around the world are notoriously resistant to fenbendazole, but when used at a high enough dose, they can usually still effect a fairly decent kill. When I use Safe-Guard, I get the 10% oral suspension labeled for goats and dose it at about 1ml/10lbs of bodyweight, 1x/day for 3 days in a row. That's somewhere on the order of 10x the amount called for on the label, but that's the only way I -- and a lot of other folks I know -- can get a decent kill with it.

The good news is that it's extremely safe. The margin for error on it is like the broadside of a barn.

I'd **also** go ahead and hit her with some ivermectin, if not something stronger like cydectin, or even levamisole (if you can find it). Ivermectin is easy to find, and relatively inexpensive...any 1% injectable preparation will do, including generics like "noromectin" or "ivomax," etc. The dosage I use on the 1% injectables is around 4-5ml/100lbs of bodyweight (1ml/20-25lbs) BY MOUTH, and that's usually repeated in about 10 days. And, yes, you read that right -- BY MOUTH. Draw it up out of the vial, pop the needle off the syringe, and squirt it right in the back of their mouth. There's a widespread barberpole resistance to ivermectin, too, but most folks still get pretty good results out of it when used orally in high doses.

You might also want to consider using a product called Red Cell. It's packed full of iron and lots of other minerals -- a really good product to help a goat bounce back from being really anemic. The dosage I shoot for is about 1ml/10lbs of bodyweight, 1x/day for about a week -- though I've been known to double that in kids of around 30lbs (gave 6ml/day) and saw good results. Your average adult goat, though, would get about 15ml/day for a week. 

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The vet that gave you the results did not give you a treatment? 

I know so many people do not like Corid. It works great here. (I have had to use it here on a goat that we were taking care of for a bit).

But that said this goat we had here was so bad that they also needed to have another medication that I gave orally to sooth the rumen. Not sure what it was becuase that was a LONG time ago and back then I new nothing at all.

Watch the weight loss, and keep good mineral in front of them at all times. If they have Cocci that bad, then you will more then likely always have a problem keeping weight on them. That is because the Cocci damages the lining and they can not absorb the nutrients like they could had they not had the damage.


----------



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I went to pay for the exams last night and they told me it was going to be $96.14 for the corid treatment. I about choked, I swore I had seen it at quality supply for relatively inexpensive so i told them i would wait on that. I went to quality and it was $14.99! I called this morning to make sure it was the same percentage and it was, I feel like I was totally being ripped off. Anyway I couldn't find any Di-Methox but I did grab some Sulmet because I read that it was another alternative and the dosage was pretty straight forward, and I wanted to start treating ASAP. I'm going to order some Di-methox to have on hand. I also think we might try another vet that is closer to us that I was told works on goats quite a bit. Since these girls had heavy loads should I treat the rest of the herd or do preventative treatment? Also wondering with the worming since I just wormed with ivomec, can I try worming with the panacur now or should I wait 7-10 and do that and then another 7-10 for a 3rd round of wormers? Thanks for all the information.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah had that happen to me with Valbazen from the vet. Paid 30.00 for .04cc and could have gotten 500mls for 45.00! I asked if it was OTC and he said "I have no idea" Vets disgust me!

As to the sulmet, treat everyone, prevention and treatment dosages are the same anyway. 

what was your dosage of the Ivomec that you gave?


----------



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Stacey so frustrating the guy in front of me was getting insulin for his dog and it went from $35 for a bottle to $100! They said that the manufacturer was having problems making a part of it so the price went up, it was probably part of the reason I questioned the price so much. It was Ivomec plus and I dosed 1cc/30lbs which is what I was told to do at one point.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok the recomended dosing amount here and amongst others is 1cc per20lbs 

the thing with Ivermectin is you cant easily over dose on it and its better to dose high then to low.

are you estimating the goats weight? or do you have an accurate weight on the goat?


----------



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

I was using a dairy goat weight tape to estimate their weights, and my husband usually picks them up to check approx. what they are. On our little ones we weigh him on the scale and they when have him hold the baby to try and check their weights. Next time I worm I will do it orally with the 1cc/20lbs dosage.


----------



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

Just an update, the girls seem to be maintaining so far not seeing a decline at least. I'm sure it will take some time to get them to fill in, I just hope they will be able to absorb enough nutrients to gain the weight they need. Is there a good suplement they could have to help them gain in addition to their grain, hay and minerals? I did a second round of wormer on them tonight. Patches got stung by her eye on sunday and it was really swollen about the size of a baseball! I was really worried the extra stress was and pain was gonna push her over the edge but we got her through it and almost all the swellng is gone tonight. Does anyone know or recommend when I should have a fecal done again to check their progress as far as the cocci and worm load?


----------



## BR Ranch Nigerians (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Coccidia Overload Treatment & Wormer, Update*

Well with a heavy heart i am sad to say we lost Patches today  . She went off feed and water 2 weekends ago so i started giving her water by syringe and feeding her by hand it appeared she had gone blind. She was actually starting to rebound the last couple of days she was back to eating on her own and seemed to be drinking more but I was still makng sure she got fluids in her. She even looked great this morning when I took care of her before work. This was the best she had looked in a couple of weeks she was laying down and looked relaxed and comfortable. Sadly when came home she had passed away during the day. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow to have a necropsy done to see for sure what the cause was. If it was a coccidia overload that she just couldn't rebound from or if there was something else. On an upnote our other girl Annie that had a coccidia overload has bounced back well she has put on weight and isn't sunk in anymore. Thanks everyone for your help and answers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry you lost her  :hug: I hope the necropsy gives you answers


----------

